
Ask HN: Hackernews for tourism? - hoerzu
I‘m traveling and I find tourism sites awful. So was thinking about a location based hacker news. Like upvote and explore nerdy activities
======
google_censors
Could you clarify what you're looking for? I think I know what you mean,
because current tourism review sites are awful.

~~~
hoerzu
Hey just added a description.

